# IS this overkill?



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/BUTANE-MICRO-TO...ryZ46413QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wouldn't it be fun to tap it and blaze your cigar within 1 second? haha


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

I would say yes.

Tim "The Toolman" Taylor would say no.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

It's nothing but a basic creme brulee torch. I have one and I have been to a herf or two where something like this was available to light cigars with. They work great.

FWIW, a triple flame torch is more powerful than that, and many of us use those.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

"Ideal for welding, soldering, cigars, _*dental*_...etc "

OK, I have a pretty good imagination, but not that good!!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

PerpetualNoob said:


> "Ideal for welding, soldering, cigars, _*dental*_...etc "


Wow, I didn't see that until you mentioned it.

Good thing I don't need any dental work! See, check out these pearly whites...


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm curious how one makes the jump from Welding, Dental, then to Cigars?

It's your world, were just livin' in it:hn


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

WOW, I'd say that's a bit much. :r might qualify as a weapon in some jurisdictions.


----------



## Chuckie (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't think so. I use something similar I picked up at Northern Tool for under $10. When I get finished lighting my cigar, I can then go right to sweating pipe for the new location of the washing machine. Don't have to pick up a different tool.

You do have to be care with the flame size though, easy to over do it.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah, if it werent so expensive (And i didnt own two ronsons and a colibri) i would buy one!!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

No, but seeing "dental" I'd have to ask: "Is it safe?"


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

i know right? you coudl solder mad shizz with it though.. .like filling?


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd suggest you check out your local HF tools. For $6.99 their torch is umbeatable:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=42099

Jorge


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's their location in Columbus:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/retail_stores.taf?f=detail&Retail_Store_ID=119


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Rico = my new hero!!!!


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Never been called a hero before!:chk
Just glad to be of assistance to another BOTL:ss


----------



## lonsdale (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, for me, there is something comfortable and satisfying about the old lazy butane of my Dunhill Rollagas. Not much in to torch welding p


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

can i be honest with you old cronies?

So nicole and i went to register for wedding gifts today....

we went to Macy's, Bed Bath Beyond, Crate&Barrel, and target.... wow what a day...

so after we pickout our china, crystal, yadda yadda....

we go to find basic needs...

We are crusing throug hthe kitchen aisle (mind you, i'm holding the scan gun...) and i scan this baby!!!

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=13057451

heheheheheheheheh


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

So what you are saying is that this particular item is on the register list?



s15driftking said:


> can i be honest with you old cronies?
> 
> So nicole and i went to register for wedding gifts today....
> 
> ...


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Cigary said:


> So what you are saying is that this particular item is on the register list?


haha, yeah!!!

I had to "Get mine" too, heheh


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

I use a bonjour creme brulee as my main source of thermal energy and I couldn't be happier with it. I must confess I "borrowed" from our kitchen a while ago.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

been wanting one of those suckers for ages & mrsreindeer just asked if we had one on Thanksgiving to toast the marshmallows on the sweet potatoes!


----------



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

I went to HF to buy that lighter and ended up ordering the Oxy-Acetylene Torch set. Wait until my wife sees that sitting in our living room!


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Pics Blowtorch, pics!


----------



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

Here you are my good man.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Holy $H1TTT!!! Careful with that baby!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> Holy $H1TTT!!! Careful with that baby!!


How many cigars could you light off of that? OA torches are the shit!!!


----------



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> Holy $H1TTT!!! Careful with that baby!!


If the wife complains I'll just remind her of how she hates it when my mostache gets too long! Lite your cigar and remove unwanted facial hair in one stroke of the sparker.


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

There's a table top torch made by Rocky Patel(?) that is much meaner looking than that torch. It looks like a large tea kettle.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

pics?


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I think this is the one he's talking about:


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

holy mother of pearl!!!


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

this is from ***************. It might be the one he is referring to


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry, forgot the link...

http://s389.photobucket.com/albums/oo340/jmendiza/?action=tageditmany


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> Sorry, forgot the link...
> 
> http://s389.photobucket.com/albums/oo340/jmendiza/?action=tageditmany


i think that link takes me to P Bucket... im going to go to harbor freight today and try and snag one... there was one at the Xmas herf two days ago. SAWEET


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Booyah!





six beans!


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

This afterburner reaches 2000 degrees...baaaabbbbyyyyy!

Bob, enjoy your toy but please don't scorch your eyelashes with it!:tu


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

too late!! just kidding!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

s15driftking said:


> Booyah!


Is that you? Scott? A new SN perhaps? :bn

Might want to pick a new "catch phrase" :2


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Is that you? Scott? A new SN perhaps? :bn
> 
> Might want to pick a new "catch phrase" :2


wha?


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> wha?


Answer

Happened a while ago

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=178652&highlight=booyah


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

BamBam said:


> Answer
> 
> Happened a while ago
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=178652&highlight=booyah


ahhh, t.y.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry to inform you but that booyahcigars links is dead...


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> Sorry to inform you but that booyahcigars links is dead...


Read the thread I linked and you will not be surprised that the business didn't last....okay thread jack over


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

I have almost that same torch, though mine says 'bernz o matic' on it. Picked it up at the hardware store, came with a can of fuel, $25.

The low flame is quite useful for toasting cigars. Mine had a safety on the bottom (silver 'catch') that I removed so a pull of the trigger lights the torch. The lever on the front gives a standard 'lighter flame'. The Max setting is RIDICULOUS. Also, it has a slider on the back that allows it to remain on without holding the trigger.

for what it's worth - I love it.


----------



## sammythebull (May 20, 2008)

*I know you got the Harbor Feright one but if it breaks down try the outlet mall down in jefferson south of Columbus they have a William and Sonoma store that has the cream Brule torches for 20 bucks last time is was in they had a sale. *


----------

